# Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung



## FreezerX (19. August 2014)

*Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Weil ich die letzten Wochen immer häufiger Beurteilungen von (Elektrolyt-)Kondensatoren hier im Forum lese, möchte ich in diesem Thema darüber diskutieren. 
Ich finde, dass des öfteren nicht nachweisbare Aussagen hier im Forum getroffen wurden. Wie gut die Kondensatoren von Nippon Chemi-Con, Rubycon, Panasonic, CapXon und Co sind, lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nur sehr schwer erfassen. Das liegt an den zahlreichen verschiedenen Serien mit verschiedensten Kennwerten und besonders an fehlenden Statistiken zur Zuverlässigkeit.

Die momentane Qualitätsbeurteilung basiert zu einem großen Teil auf nicht direkt bewiesenen oder überprüfbaren Annahmen, was auch häufig an den vagen oder konjunktiv formulierten Aussagen in Reviews zu erkennen ist. Es gibt keine schwarz-weiße Wissenschaft dazu. Und ich denke, dass diese "Unsicherheit" dazu führt, dass gerne bewährte Marken gesehen sind (was bei der Suche nach Sicherheit nicht schlecht ist). Allerdings finde ich, dass im Forum teils zu pauschale (unterschiedliche Serien!) und zu "definitive" Aussagen getroffen werden. Wer entscheidet, ab wann welcher (aufstrebende) Hersteller empfehlenswert ist? Es gibt einige Netzteil-Serien, in denen keine "Erste-Wahl"-Kondensatoren verbaut sind, die dennoch fünf Jahre Garantie bieten oder geboten haben und zuverlässig arbeiten. 

Ich sehe auch ehemals gute Netzteile, mit einem Alter von über fünf Jahren, noch als relativ gut brauchbar an. Die Alterung vom ElKos dürfte in guten PC-Netzteile nicht so dramatisch sein, dass bei fünf Jahren ein Strich (wenn auch kein roter) gezogen werden sollte. Zur ElKo-Alterung habe ich ein interessantes Dokument von Jianghai gefunden:
http://jianghai-europe.com/de/technologie "JIANGHAI Lebensdauerabschätzung von Elektrolytkondensatoren".

Nach der RGT-Regel verdoppelt sich die Elko-Lebensdauer, welche jedoch auch verschieden definiert wird, mit einer Senkung der Kerntemperatur von 10 K. Alleine so steigt die theoretische Lebenserwartung eines 2000 h@85°C Elkos bei z.B. 55°C Kerntemperatur um den Faktor 8 auf 12000 h.
Auf praktischer Seite gibt es den Computerbase-Test von alten Netzteilen, wo fast alle getesteten Netzteile "unproblematische (...) Messwerte" aufweisen, Link:
Das leisten alte Netzteile (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

Ich möchte wissen, wie ihr die angesprochenen Themen seht. Wenn Thesen falsch sind, dann gerne korrigieren.


----------



## _chiller_ (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Deine Einwände sind schon berechtigt. Ich teste ja selbst Netzteile in einem kleineren Rahmen, bisher habe ich die Caps auch nur allgemein beschrieben (z.B. "Sekundär durchgehend Teapo --> alles ok"). Für zukünftige Tests versuche ich die Datenblätter der verbauten Kondensatoren zu finden und dann entsprechend nach der Lebensdauer zu schauen. Übrigens habe ich grade ein Netzteil hier dessen Primärkondensator genau die Werte aufweist wie in deinem Beispiel (Teapo LH-Serie) ^^

Netzteile sind nun mal ein sehr komplexes Thema, fragt sich eben nur wie speziell man das in einem Review bearbeiten will, sodass es auch noch jemand versteht der nicht den ganzen Tag Netzteile aufschraubt. Ich denke daher schon, dass man die bisherigen Annahmen (Japanische Elkos = Gut, Chinesiche Elkos = oftmals Mist) in gewissen Maße noch anwenden kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Bei den ElKo-Lebensdauern spielt noch was anderes mit rein was durch RGT-Regel usw. nicht abgedeckt wird.
Es stimmt, dass Elkos wenn sie kühler sind als ausgelegt entsprechend der RGT Regel langsamer altern und somit (im Mittel) auch länger halten. Das gilt aber NUR DANN, wenn der Elko nicht aufgrund eines anderen groben Defektes vorher ausfällt!

Man kann also nicht pauschal sagen dass ein billiger China-Elko lange hält weil er kühl betrieben wird da hier mutmaßlich die Chance dass ein grober Produktionsfehler vorliegt wesentlich höher ist als bei Qualitäts-Elkos. Wenn dir beispielsweise die Trennung von Anode und Kathode aufgrund von billiger Produktion aufreißt hilft es nicht wenn der Elko nach RGT-Regel 20.000 Stunden überlebt hätte - da er nach 10 Stunden bereits ein Rauchwölkchen produziert hat. 

Man sollte also nicht nur die Lebensdauer mit einbeziehen (die wahrscheinlich bei günstigen ElKos für PC Netzteile auch locker ausreichend ist wenn die Kühlung stimmt) sondern auch die höhere statistische Ausfallrate billiger Elkos die aufgrund nicht direkt verschleißbedingter Faktoren höher sein dürfte.

Ich habe leider keinerlei belastbare Zahlen zu dem Thema (dürfte auch sehr schwer zu finden sein), daher sind hier Annahmen enthalten ("billige Elkos platzen eher als teure") die ich so nicht belegen kann aber für sehr wahrscheinlich bzw. plausibel halte. Live habe ich erst einen (Primär)Elko auf ner Lan im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes abrauchen sehen. Ich habe keine Ahnung welcher Hersteller es war, es handelte sich aber um ein sehr sehr "günstiges" Netzteil.


----------



## tandel (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Die Frage ist auch, wie praxisrelevant das Thema Elkos bei Netzteilen ist. Elkos sind ja nicht der einzige Grund, warum Netzteile kaputt gehen. Mein letzter Netzteilschaden war aufgrund eines kaputten Lüfters. Habe ich erst bemerkt, als sich dann die anderen Bauteile aufgrund von Überhitzung verabschiedet haben. Waren dann im Zweifelsfall auch die Elkos, da hätten dann teurere ein paar Tage länger gehalten.
Dann kommt noch hinzu, dass Netzteile ohnehin irgendwann getauscht werden.


----------



## eXquisite (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Du hast recht mit dem was du sagst, schlimm ist auch das viele hier von z.B. Monitor Caps ala CapXon auf Netzteile schließen, nur weil das im BadCaps Forum auch gemacht wird, dort sind einfach zu viele Amateure an der Liste dran und daher ist sie einfach unbrauchbar geworden.
Das Thema ist daher mit Vorsicht zu behandeln.

Ich schaue immer danach welche Serie liegt hier vor, bei Netzteilen kann man da schon mal pauschal sagen SY Caps mit Low ESR, danach schau ich mir den Fertiger an, dann natürlich wie sie im Luftstrom liegen, wenn dort jetzt offensichtlich Kabel drüber liegen dann ist das NT einfach schlecht konstruiert und dann schau ich auf die Dimension.

Ich finde es auch immer Lustig was hier behauptet wird, ich hatte eine Diskussion mit SpeCnaZ wo es um Caps ging und er war der festen Überzeugung, das ein Taicon Cap (Serie nicht mal angegeben) 100 mal besser ist als ein richtig großer CapXon mit fast der doppelten Kapazität an Farat beide 85° und beide 16V. 

Man kann hier nicht klassifizieren was wo liegt, man kann nur sagen wie die vorhandenen Caps im Netzteil gekühlt werden und danach versuchen Subjektive Aussagen basierend auf Erfahrungen zu treffen, denn wir sind auch nur Menschen und können daher nicht Objektiv bleiben. Daher Versuche ich immer meine oben genannten Punkte zu überprüfen und meine Meinung dazu zu geben in der Hoffnung das ich viele gefahren die schlechte Caps beherbergen erkennen kann und andere Leute davor "warnen" kann.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



tandel schrieb:


> Mein letzter Netzteilschaden war aufgrund eines kaputten Lüfters.


 
Das ist meiner Erfahrung nach auch der häufigste Ausfallgrund bei Netzteilen.
Nicht ohne Grund gibt es so viele Threads in Hardwareforen wo erzählt wird dass der Lüfter von Netzteil X defekt ist und getauscht werden soll. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## eXquisite (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



> Das ist meiner Erfahrung nach auch der häufigste Ausfallgrund bei Netzteilen.



Deshalb bevorzuge ich auch Netzteile ohne Y.L. Fan^^


----------



## Philipus II (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Selbst hochwertige Kugellager-Lüfter fallen oft als erstes aus. Dann überhitzen zügig Bauteile und sterben in der Folge ebenfalls. Grundsätzlich kann in einem Netzteil aber fast jedes Bauteil die Lebensdauer begrenzen. Auch Spulen, Leistungsbauteile oder ICs können sterben.


----------



## FreezerX (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man kann also nicht pauschal sagen dass ein billiger China-Elko lange hält weil er kühl betrieben wird da hier mutmaßlich die Chance dass ein grober Produktionsfehler vorliegt wesentlich höher ist als bei Qualitäts-Elkos. Wenn dir beispielsweise die Trennung von Anode und Kathode aufgrund von billiger Produktion aufreißt hilft es nicht wenn der Elko nach RGT-Regel 20.000 Stunden überlebt hätte - da er nach 10 Stunden bereits ein Rauchwölkchen produziert hat.


 
Ja, das ist auch schön in dem Jianghai PDF abgebildet, Seite 7 (Ausfallrate über Zeit).
Viele Frühausfälle, wo sich (meist) Fertigungsfehler äußern, danach lange Zeit Ruhe mit sehr geringer Anzahl von Zufallsausfällen und gegen Ende die Verschleißausfälle. Gerade bei letzterem Phänomen wäre dann interessant, wie es die Netzteil-Konstrukteure auslegen (7 Jahre, 10 Jahre?).


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Ach ja, die klassische "Badewannenkurve" (findet sich auch etwa bei Festplatten).


----------



## Philipus II (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Gerade bei letzterem Phänomen wäre dann interessant, wie es die Netzteil-Konstrukteure auslegen (7 Jahre, 10 Jahre?).


Zwischen 2 Jahren und 16 Jahren (Dauerbetrieb) habe ich bisher schon in den internen Berechnungen gesehen. Die Lebensdauer der Elkos hängt auch massiv von der Belastung durch Ripple&Noise ab. Konkrete Zahlen für einzelne Netzteile sind aber NDA, also kann ich euch nicht mehr erzählen.


----------



## FreezerX (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

2 Jahre finde ich messerscharf, da kann ich mir vorstellen dass nach kaum mehr als 5 Jahren gehäuft Verschleißausfälle auftreten könnten. Alles ab (ehrlichen) 4-5 Jahren Dauerbetrieb klingt eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Ich sitze gerade an einem Grundlagenartikel, der sich aber aber um Grafikkarten dreht und die Netzteile nur sekundärseitig und somit am Rande behandelt... Trotzdem gibts da jede menge Katastropgen 

Man sollte wirklich mal anfangen, Datenblätter richtig zu lesen und sich über Güteklassen und spezielle Einsatzgebiete und die dazu passenden Modelle zu informieren. Ein Elko muss zunächst immer zweckmäßig ausgewählt werden, da reicht es schon, wenn man mal die Entwickler selbst fragt und danach diejenigen, die in den Safety Labs die MTBF für ein neues Produkt anhand eigener Simulationen und Stresstests hochrechnen. Was dann die Buchhalter der Kunden verbocken, dafür können weder Elko-Hersteller noch OEMs was.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Was mich eigentlich wundert ist der Fakt,

 dass sich keiner von den selbsternannten Netzteilexperten meldet.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Naja, ein nicht ganz unwichtiger Faktor sind ja die Lastwechsel moderner Grafikkarten, die bis zu 100KHz Intervalle haben können- Wer da nur Low ESR vebaut und keinen Low Impedance, ist schon mal angeschissen


----------



## FreezerX (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



FormatC schrieb:


> Naja, ein nicht ganz unwichtiger Faktor sind ja die Lastwechsel moderner Grafikkarten, die bis zu 100KHz Intervalle haben können- Wer da nur Low ESR vebaut und keinen Low Impedance, ist schon mal angeschissen


 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kommen den Aluminium-Elkos im Allgemeinen hohe Frequenzen bis um den 2-3 stelligen kHz Bereich entgegen, wenn ich mir das Impedanz-Frequenz Diagramm ansehe:
Elektrolytkondensator

Oder sind es andere Effekte die Elkos bei hohen Frequenzen Probleme bereiten? Denn ich lese aus den Diagramm erst mal dass die Impedanz sinkt und damit die Wärmeentwicklung eigentlich auch runter geht? Die thermische Belastung dürfte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Wie Du siehst, Wiki ist mal wieder der beste Beweis für pauschales Bla Bla und inhaltlich nicht korrekt. Diese Werte ändern sich nämlich allein schon mit der Bauform extrem (Durchmesser, Höhe, Spannungsfestigkeit) und die in der Tabelle aufgelisteten Werte sind von Anno Dunnemals. Würde man solch einen Elko auf die Sekundärseite packen, würde es einfach nur Peng machen 

16 Volt Low Impedance Elkos haben viel bessere Werte. Ein guter Elko mit 3300 µF wie z.B. ein Teapo SY oder Nippon Chemi-Con XY z.B. [FONT=&quot]besitzt eine Impedanz von 0.02 Ohm bei 100 KHz. Bei 20 Ampére fallen dann inkusive Selbstentladung ca. 0.25V ab, was einer Welligkeit von ca. 2.1% entspricht und eine Verlustleistung von ca. 8W ergibt. Das ist allerdings der Maximalfall. Wie bewegen uns ja bei 100KHz immer noch auf der fallenden Seite der Kurve.






[/FONT]


----------



## poiu (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Korrekt es wird nichts so Heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird und Elkos sind marketing Blabla pur und in reinster Form 

Die Lebensdauer Berechnung von Elkos ist sowieso keine 100% Vorhersage sondern Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung mit erfahrngswerten gemischt. 

Übrigens gilt das für Viele Bauteil, ich kenne das explizit von Wälzlagern, die ganzen Kataloge sind keine 100%ig Wissenschaft 

aber zurück zu Elkos, ich persönlich reite da in meinen Artikel nicht so drauf herum, weil selbst wenn man sich die Datenblätter ansieht und auch alles Daten hat, einem Das 0,nichts sagt bzw man da trotzdem keine vorhersage/Aussage treffen kann. 

was man da macht ist Heiße Luft zu Produzieren 

Das Problem sind auch Netzteile an sich, Strömungsmechanisch ist es da nicht leicht vorherzusagen wie die Luft zirkuliert also wo verwirbelungen entstehen und dann natürlich auch Hotsspots usw. 

Im Endeffekt kann da der beste Elko der Welt drin stecken hat man Pech verreckt der nach paar Wochen, weil da irgendwie ein Hotspot war.


Was man sagen kann (meine subjektive Meinung) ist das wenn Elkos gänzlich unbekannter Hersteller findet, wo man nach der Google Suche nicht mal ein Datenblatt hat. Dann kann man sagen " ups komischer Elko"

Allgemein kann ich allen nur empfehlen alles Kritisch zu beäugeln was auf verpackungen von Netzteilen steht

das fängt beim 80+ Siegel an, geht über Elkos zu SuperDuperTornadoMagnet Lager Dingsbums, Ripple Noise werten usw.

Alles ist da Muniton für die PR fuzzies.

PS. zu Japanischen Elkos 

Vor einigen Monaten hat man mir von lustigen Marktplätzen in Asien erzählt, wo man gebrauchte japanische Elkos Kilo weise kaufen kann. 

Soviel dazu beim Anblick eines Nippon sich vollzusabern

PPS außerdem ist soweiso sinnfrei sich auf einem Elko in einem Review aufzuhängen, es ist einfach gang und gäbe das schlicht auch eingebaut wird was man grade kaufen kann und die gleichen Eckdaten hat. Deshal hat man da mal ei nippon, dann en Rubycon usw 

Einfach mal durch Reviews Klicken und wenn es schon bei Reviews zur Bestückung von Unterschiedlichen Herstellern kommt, dann könnt ihr euch denken wie das bei laufender Produktion erst ist


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Gute Hersteller testen ALLE Bauelemente in simulierten Abläufen (künstliche Alterung), um die MTBF für das Gesamtprodukt abzuschätzen. Ich durfte mir sowas schon mal im Detail bei nahmhaften Herstellern in Asien anschauen und wenn man nicht gerade eine üble Netzteilbutze erwischt, wird eigentlich nichts dem Zufall überlassen. Dass es dabei auch mal Streuungen und Fertigungstoleranzen gibt, ist völlig normal. Aber auch hier gilt: wer für Qualität bezahlt, bekommt die auch.


----------



## poiu (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Ja klar kenne ich, das machen alle guten Hersteller, das meinte ich mit "Erfahrungswerte" weil man mit Testphasen versucht vorhersage nzu treffen. Man kann aber kein Physikbuch aufschlagen und einen guten Elko bauen, was zB aber bei einer Spule durchaus geht ;-/

Deshalb sind auch in der Industrie die teureren Markenhersteller bevorzugt, weil man deren Datenblättern auch traut und keiner will eine 50000€ Maschine defekt haben wegen eine m50cent bauteil. Auch wenn irgendwelche BWL Fuzzies immer wieder versuchen so kosten zusparen 

Das gleiche gilt übrigens 1zu1 für Lager von FAG und SKF


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



> Deshalb sind auch in der Industrie die teureren Markenhersteller bevorzugt


Definiere Markenhersteller.... Das stimmt so schon lange nicht mehr 

Letztens mit einem Ing. aus dem medizinischen Apparatebau gequatscht, der für die Bestückung zuständig ist - die Datenblätter sind ab der oberen Einstiegsklasse durchaus verwend- und brauchbar. Die Nippon-Caps sind schon lage nicht mehr das Ultimative. Man sucht mittlerweile für jede einzelne Funktion die maßgeschneiderten Caps, High Ripple, Low ESR, Low Impedance etc.  Viele Firmen wie Teapo, stellenweise sogar CapXon oder SamXon können es sich gar nicht leisten zu schummeln, weil auch dort Milliardeninvestitionen getätigt wurden. Per se zu sagen, ich gehe auf Nummer sicher und baue z.B. Rubicon ein, ist Schwachsinn hoch drei.


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Das Problem ist, welches Dielektrika da verwendet wird. 

 Je billiger, umso besser für die Hersteller.

 Ich habe hier noch einige RFT-Elkos im Betrieb, die werden mich wohl überleben.


----------



## poiu (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



FormatC schrieb:


> Per se zu sagen, ich gehe auf Nummer sicher und baue z.B. Rubicon ein, ist Schwachsinn hoch drei.



Das kann man nie pauschal sagen weder in die eine richtung noch in die andere, ich war an Maschinen beteiligt wo man an Kleinteilen nicht gespart hat weil bei 1,5 Millionen € kommt nee RMA wegen 20 cent artikel Blöd 

Einige Maschinen stehen auch an schlecht zugänglichen orten, zum sateliten Fliegen und nenn 2€ tei laustasuchem 

Oder es kostet dich tausende € wenn die maschine ausfällt.

Usw. 


Aber Netzteil, Lach schmeißt weg kauf neu, wenn interissiert 08/15 Consumer scheiB Ups nur uns aber wir sind nicht der Nabel der Welt.


----------



## _chiller_ (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



poiu schrieb:


> Korrekt es wird nichts so Heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird und Elkos sind marketing Blabla pur und in reinster Form
> 
> aber zurück zu Elkos, ich persönlich reite da in meinen Artikel nicht so drauf herum, weil selbst wenn man sich die Datenblätter ansieht und auch alles Daten hat, einem Das 0,nichts sagt bzw man da trotzdem keine vorhersage/Aussage treffen kann.
> 
> was man da macht ist Heiße Luft zu Produzieren



Also den Begriff "CrapXon" habe ich zum ersten mal in einem deiner Reviews gelesen, so ganz kaltlassen tut dich das also mit Sicherheit nicht


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Teuer einzukaufen, nur um irgendwie pauschal sicher zu gehen - diese Ingenieure gehören entlassen, weil es unverantwortlich ist. Betriebswirtschaftlich UND technisch. Es gibt intern genügend Studien und Erfahrungen, die besagen, was wo eingebaut wie lange hält und wenn nicht, warum. Ich würde es mir persönlich nicht anmaßen, die Auswahl der Konstrukteure zu kritisieren, nur weil nicht das Teuerste verbaut wurde. Teuer kann auch unzweckmäßig sein. Genauso, wie Firmen in der Reputation auf und ab wandern. Bis dies mal beim Reviewer angekommen ist, hat sich der Stand schon wieder geändert. 

Und betreffs CapXon: die aktuellen GF sind doch nicht mal schlecht und vertragen viel mehr Ripple als so ein hochgelobter Rubicon XY. Man muss halt die richtige Güteklasse kaufen (und bezahlen wollen).


----------



## _chiller_ (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Wie wärs wenn du mal eine neue (aktualisierte) Badcaps-Liste erstellst?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Was hätte ich davon? Die wäre schneller überholt, als man mit einem Löffel Mehl im Mund Mops sagen kann 

Überflüssig wie ein Kropf und für solche Nerd-Lebensaufgaben fehlt mir zudem der nötige Sockenschuss. Das ist was für Freaks


----------



## _chiller_ (21. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Naja aber wenn CapXon plötzlich besser als Nippon Chemicon sein soll (in gewisser Konstellation), dann lässt das doch schon aufhorchen, oder nicht? Insofern würde eine neue Liste schon viel Sinn machen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Auch hier gilt halt Best Tool for the Job...

Und, wie im HiFi Bereich wird hier mit viel Voodoo-Marketing Bullshit gearbeitet, leider.

Das beliebteste hier ist der japanische Primärkondensator bei CapXon KF oder SamXon GF Sekundär, manchmal auch Su'scon... UNd natürlich ein einfacher Sleevlager Lüfter von einem sehr preiswerten Hersteller.
Ins gleiche Budget dürfte ein 'normaler' Primärkondensator vom gleichen Hersteller wie Sekundär sein, wenn man stattdessen einen richtig guten Lüfter verbaut. Ein RIfle Bearing sollte dann allemal drin sein...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Der Witz ist, dass z.B. die Kondensatoren einer einzigen Serie schon bei unterschiedlichen Bechergrößen zwischen brauchbar und Crap schwanken können. Besser mehr Durchmesser, oder doch lieber höher? Oder doch was anderes...


----------



## poiu (22. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



FormatC schrieb:


> Teuer einzukaufen, nur um irgendwie pauschal sicher zu gehen - diese Ingenieure gehören entlassen, weil es unverantwortlich ist. Betriebswirtschaftlich UND technisch. Es gibt intern genügend Studien und Erfahrungen, die besagen, was wo eingebaut wie lange hält und wenn nicht, warum. Ich würde es mir persönlich nicht anmaßen, die Auswahl der Konstrukteure zu kritisieren, nur weil nicht das Teuerste verbaut wurde. Teuer kann auch unzweckmäßig sein. Genauso, wie Firmen in der Reputation auf und ab wandern. Bis dies mal beim Reviewer angekommen ist, hat sich der Stand schon wieder geändert.




wer spricht von Pauschal, ich hab gesagt das man das weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung pauschalisieren kann!

Nicht nur Deutsche Ing sind auf Lebensdauer & Co getrimmt aber Ing. schlagen gerne was drauf um sicher zu gehen, offenes geheimnis.
Ing in den entsprechenden abteiliungen haben Jahrelange erfahrung, viele Firmen Produzieren ja seit 40,50 oder mehr Jahren und die haben mehr erfahrung als du, ich und der rest des Forums zusammengenommen.

Außerdem hab ich schon so eine BWL Klappspatten scheiBe erlebt und wie die mit ihrem Rotstift rumgerannt sind und versucht haben mit 0,nix Ahnung Kosten im Betrieb einzusparen und das

BWLer: können wir da nicht diese 80% billigeren Komponenten verwenden, haben ja gleiche datensheets wir würden so mehre 100000e im Jahr einsapren 
Ing.: können wir probieren gibt zei möglichkeiten 

A. wir bauen die so ein aber wenn paar Monate ndie RMA sich häuft unsere kunden abspringen und reparaturen samt verdiensausfall fordern wirds lustig.

B. wir bestellen die teile und lassen in unserem Testlabor eingie versuche laufen, kostet dann so überschlagen 500000€ 


das ist so das schema F


der beste Fall von so einem BWL Fail denn ich erlebt hab war der hier : jeder mitarbeiter der da so 20+ Jahre gearbeitet hatte hat sich so ein kleines warenlager angesammelt.

Das fanden die BWLer ganz und gar nicht gut, Platz, Totes kapital blabla also haben die das alles eingesammelt und weggeworfen. 

Woche später stand die Produktion still und die waren meist soweiso schon im Verzug.  und das wegen 4€ dichtungsringen, muttern, schrauben und anderen Kleinteilen 


Da hab ich dann denn Mitarbeiter gefragt 

poiu: " ey wat für eine ScheiBe"

der arbeiter " jaja das machen die alle jahre wieder, immer mal was neues und 6 Monate später heißt es dann wir wären kurz vor der Pleite"

Aber zurück zu Netzteilen: die sind doch meisten soweiso passend bestückt und falls die PR abteilung Jap elkos zum auplustern baucht wirds eingebaut


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



FormatC schrieb:


> Und betreffs CapXon: die aktuellen GF sind doch nicht mal schlecht und vertragen viel mehr Ripple als so ein hochgelobter Rubicon XY. Man muss halt die richtige Güteklasse kaufen (und bezahlen wollen).



Kann man eigentlich die Auswahl und das angedachte Einsatzgebiet in den User-Reviews mit einbauen ???
So ist auch für den Laien erkennbar, ob das das Netzteil gut durchdacht/brauchbar ist, oder eher nicht ...

CapXon ; Teapo ; Nippon Chemicon ; Rubycon ; Nichicon scheint ja jetzt nicht mehr viel auszusagen. Es kommt ja auf das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet der Caps an ...

Wäre wirklich schön, wenn sowas auch mal im Review mit beleuchtet wird


----------



## poiu (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

A Liest das kein Schwein, nein Korrektur bei den nNT Herstellern liest das jemand und denkt sich 

B wer soll das bitte beurteilen können, ich hab par Semester E-techinik hinter mir und dann Maschinenbau gemacht also auch Strömungsmechanik usw. und ich würde mich nicht trauen so auf Dicke Hose zu machen und zu sagen das ich das beurteilen kann. 

Dafür müsste man wirklich E-techniker sein, der auch noch nee Vertiefung in dieser Richtung hat, ich hab schon mit meinen Fragen einige Dr Ing. E-Technik ( und angehende Dr Ing) zum "öhm... ä und ja Ui" gebracht.

Jetzt sieh dir die ganzen Reviewer an 98% Fachfremd BWL, Botaniker und weiß was icke, oder  die irgendwelche PR Mappe Blabla abtippen, wenn man Glück hat haben die sich das in eigenaktive selbst bei gebracht (ist ok) soweit mir bekannt sind nur zwei Reviewer richtige E-techniker der eine Grieche ( kann mir name nicht merken, _siehe unten Danke Stefan_) und der Chinese.

Dann müsste man auch noch Strömungstechniker sein um die temps einzuordnen bzs mindestens mit IR Kamera bissl rumfummeln ( wie aussagekräftig das sit steht auf anderem Blatt).

Am ende interessiert das eine Hand Vollleute  Super.

Ehrlich am Ende ist dein Netzteil eine Blackbox es geht was rein und wieder heraus udn eigentlich ist das das relevante, nur gibts da kaum noch unterschiede zwischen den nENtzteilen als fängt man erbsen zu zählen und allen einzureden wie wichtig die sind. Klingt nach PR


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



poiu schrieb:


> der eine Grieche ( kann mir name nicht merken Torres?) und der Chinese.


crmaris wars AFAIR und der andere ist Travis...

Die Russen waren aber auch ganz OK...
Den Rest, insbesondere die Amis, kannst in die Tinne klatschen...


SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich schön, wenn sowas auch mal im Review mit beleuchtet wird


Um es wirklich beurteilen zu können, muss man ALLE Kondensatoren ausbauen und die Restwelligkeit messen. Das macht kein Reviewer.

Und auch dann weiß man viel zu wenig über das ganze Zeugs, um es wirklich beurteilen zu können...


Fakt ist aber, dass dieses Aufgeilen auf japanischen Kondensatoren einfach mal unfundierter Bullshit ist, der:
a) auf völlig veralteten Daten
b) z.T. auf völlig ungeeigneten Anwendungen. Zum Beispiel Teapo SY in Hochfrequenten, Hochleistungs Spannungsregler...
basieren...

Daher sollt man den Ball eher flach halten, zumindest bei den ganzen Teapo Teilen, die scheinen durchaus in (belüfteten) PSUs OK zu sein...

Bei einigen anderen Herstellern wie z.B. OST, aber auch CapXon scheint immer noch Skepsis angebracht zu sein, was die Haltbarkeit betrifft.
Aber das werden wir ja in ein paar Jahren sicher wissen, denke ich mal


----------



## poiu (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Ach Danke wie gesagt Namen kann ich mir net gut merken


----------



## _chiller_ (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Ich werde in meinen Reviews zukünftig aber die Serien der Caps mit angeben, sprich ob es sich um eher günstige Versionen eines Herstellers handelt oder ob es eher hochwertige sind. Ein bisschen drauf achten sollte man schon, aber um es großartig zu kommentieren fehlt es mir auch noch an Fachwissen


----------



## Jarafi (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Im Grunde ist das völlig belanglos wie Piou geschrieben hat, die Netzteile sind zum Großenteil gleich.
Auch ist es so, dass es die meisten Anwender nicht Interessiert bzw. sie sich auch nicht damit auseinander setzen, das Netzteil soll leise sein und funktionieren.
Wenn es das tut, reicht es für 99% völlig aus.

Alles andere ist PR, hört sich nett an, aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## eXquisite (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



> CapXon ; Teapo ; Nippon Chemicon ; Rubycon ; Nichicon scheint ja jetzt nicht mehr viel auszusagen. Es kommt ja auf das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet der Caps an ...



Jetzt? Das hat noch nie wirklich was ausgesagt, ich habe mich jetzt auch ein wenig damit beschäftigt und das ist echt nochmal ein Gebiet für sich.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Jetzt? Das hat noch nie wirklich was ausgesagt, ich habe mich jetzt auch ein wenig damit beschäftigt und das ist echt nochmal ein Gebiet für sich.


 
Richtig und genau deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben ... Damit es der Laie auch versteht  Kurz und knapp


----------



## Gobbel (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



poiu schrieb:


> Jetzt sieh dir die ganzen Reviewer an 98% Fachfremd BWL, Botaniker und weiß was icke, oder  die irgendwelche PR Mappe Blabla abtippen, wenn man Glück hat haben die sich das in eigenaktive selbst bei gebracht (ist ok) soweit mir bekannt sind nur zwei Reviewer richtige E-techniker der eine Grieche ( kann mir name nicht merken, _siehe unten Danke Stefan_) und der Chinese.
> 
> Ehrlich am Ende ist dein Netzteil eine Blackbox es geht was rein und wieder heraus udn eigentlich ist das das relevante, nur gibts da kaum noch unterschiede zwischen den nENtzteilen als fängt man erbsen zu zählen und allen einzureden wie wichtig die sind. Klingt nach PR


 
Es ist doch sogar noch viel viel schlimmer als du schreibst. Schau dir doch die ganzen Reviews an. Die meisten die Netzteil-"Reviews" schreiben sind nicht einmal in der Lage die wesentlichen Argumente für ein gutes Netzteil nachzuprüfen (Effizienz, Spannungen, Lautstärke, Temperauren, Ripple usw), weil ihnen schlicht und einfach die Messinstrumente fehlen. 

Die kommen dann mit ihrem 29,90 Voltcraft Wattmeter und ihrem 9,90 Ebay Multimeter an, messen irgend einen Müll und können daher auch überhaupt keine korrekte Aussage treffen. 

Dann fangen sie an auf 3 Seiten über die Kondensatoren und die "Lötqualität" zu diskutieren um vom eigentlichen Problem abzulenken.

Diese ganzen Reviews, insbesondere die Forenreviews - bis auf ganz wenige ausnahmen -, kann doch keiner Ernst nehmen. 
90% der Foren-Reviewer - nicht nur bei Netzteilen - sind einfach nur geil drauf die Samples einzusammeln um sie dann bei ebay zu verkaufen. Die haben also nicht mal ein paar Vergleichsprodukte zur Hand.

Daher kommen ja auch schon immer mehr und mehr Forenreviewer auf die Idee Awards zu verteilen, die an Peinlichkeit zum Teil nicht mehr zu überbieten sind, um sich noch ein paar Samples mehr zu sichern.

Und dann gibt es noch die schlimmsten, nämlich die Medien, die so tun als ob sie ein Netzteil getestet haben, indem sie einfach die Werte von 80 Plus kopieren und um 0,2 % ändern oder die einfach mal als Ergebnis ganzzahlige Effizienzwerte in der Regel genau auf dem angegebenen 80 Plus level angeben, die angeblich auf einer Chroma enstanden sein sollen. Oder die, die sich gleich vom Herstellen den Chroma-Report mitschicken lassen.

Von den US-Medien brauchen wir erst gar nicht reden, die versuchen an einer Sunmoon ein 80 Plus nachzumessen, mit einer Messungenauigkeit von 1%. 
Wobei man denen zugestehen muss, das sie wenigstens versuchen, das irgendwie selbst in den Griff zu bekommen. Leider übertreiben sie am Ende dann meistens maßlos und wollen den Netzteilen irgendetwas bescheinigen, dass sie leider nicht können. 

Es bleiben ein paar Reviews, wo man den Werten halbwegs glauben schenken kann, die aber die Samples in der Regel auch schön selektiert vom Hersteller bekommen.

Wie sinnvoll es ist in dem ganzen Zirkus ist über die Qualität der Kondensatoren zu reden, wo der Hersteller die auch noch in jeder Charge ändern kann, kann sich jeder wohl denken!

-> total überflüssig




_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich werde in meinen Reviews zukünftig aber die Serien der Caps mit angeben, sprich ob es sich um eher günstige Versionen eines Herstellers handelt oder ob es eher hochwertige sind. Ein bisschen drauf achten sollte man schon, aber um es großartig zu kommentieren fehlt es mir auch noch an Fachwissen


 
Bitte sei mir nicht böse, aber auch Dir fehlt es quasi an allem um ein Netzteil korrekt bewerten zu können und Fachwissen ist dabei noch das kleinste Problem! Vielleicht solltest du das einfach mal akzeptieren und dann bei 0 Anfangen. Dann kommt vielleicht irgendwann mal etwas gescheites dabei raus.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



Gobbel schrieb:


> Bitte sei mir nicht böse, aber auch Dir fehlt es quasi an allem um ein Netzteil korrekt bewerten zu können und Fachwissen ist dabei noch das kleinste Problem! Vielleicht solltest du das einfach mal akzeptieren und dann bei 0 Anfangen. Dann kommt vielleicht irgendwann mal etwas gescheites dabei raus.


Du magst Recht haben, aber welcher Reviewer hat schon von Beginn an Zugang zu einer Chroma? Ich teste jetzt knapp ein halbes Jahr und habe nun für den kommenden Monat einen Termin bekommen. Dürfte man nur Reviews anfertigen die deinen Kriterien entsprechen, würde es überhaupt keine Reviews geben, da jeder Netzteiltester mal klein angefangen hat.

Und was die Sache mit den Samples und Ebay angeht: So einen Bullshit habe ich selten gelesen, es soll auch Leute geben die sich für die Produkte interessieren die sie da testen...


----------



## Gobbel (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Und was die Sache mit den Samples und Ebay angeht: So einen Bullshit habe ich selten gelesen, es soll auch Leute geben die sich für die Produkte interessieren die sie da testen...



Klar gibt es auch solche, aber garantiert mehr von den anderen! Schau dir doch den Großteil der Forenreviews an was das für ein Schund ist. Da kann ich schon am Text erkennen, das es nur darum ging das Sample abzuzocken. Je nach Modell reden wir hier immerhin auch von nicht gerade geringen Preisen.

Das Problem ist übrigens bei den meisten Reviewern nicht das testen selbst, sondern die maßlose Selbstüberschätzung und der Verlust des Blicks, den der Käufer auf so eine Gerät hat.
Wie oben schon jemand geschrieben hatte, für den Kunden ist so ein Netzteil eine Black-Box, den interessiert Null wie es da drin zugeht.  



> >hat schon von Beginn an Zugang zu einer Chroma?



Kein Reviewer hat eigentlich Zugang zu einer Chroma, es sei denn er hat selber eine, oder er kann eine benutzen, die bei jemand steht der nicht aus dem Netzteil-Business stammt.
Das ist aber äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Dann muss die Chroma auch noch in der Nähe sein, denn dafür durch halb Deutschland zu reisen.... wer bezahlt das? Der Reviewer selbst?



> habe nun für den kommenden Monat einen Termin bekommen.



Diesen Termin hast du vermutlich bei einem Netzteil-Hersteller. Der wird natürlich versuchen entsprechend Einfluss zu nehmen, ansonsten wäre es für ihn ja uninteressant. 
Du kannst dich diesem Einfluss natürlich entziehen, wirst dann vermutlich aber auch nicht mehr dort testen dürfen...  Da brauchen wir uns doch nix vormachen. 

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab. Was ich damit nur sagen wollte.

Bei all den Unzulänglichkeiten und Abhängigkeiten, die sich bei so einem Netzteil-Review ergeben, braucht man über "kleinkram" wie den Kondensatoren-Typ nicht einmal ansatzweise nachzudenken. Da reicht es auf die Garantiezeit des Netzteils zu gucken, der Rest interessiert den Kunden eh nicht und kann vom Reviwer auch überhaupt nicht geprüft werden. 

Dazu müsste er sich ein Netzteil aus dem Handel kaufen und das auch noch in mehreren Chargen usw. usw. Macht doch keiner....

Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn die Ganzen Leute nicht so auf die Kacke hauen würden und meinen sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen oder wären über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



> Klar gibt es auch solche, aber garantiert mehr von den anderen! Schau dir doch den Großteil der Forenreviews an was das für ein Schund ist. Da kann ich schon am Text erkennen, das es nur darum ging das Sample abzuzocken. Je nach Modell reden wir hier immerhin auch von nicht gerade geringen Preisen.


So kann man es schon eher ausdrücken. Zwar verkaufe auch ich hin und wieder Samples, das aber eher zwangsläufig da ich als Student eben nicht über ein hohes Budget verfüge um monatlich zu Messebesuchen oder Chromatests zu reisen.



> Kein Reviewer hat eigentlich Zugang zu einer Chroma, es sei denn er hat selber eine, oder er kann eine benutzen, die bei jemand steht der nicht aus dem Netzteil-Business stammt.
> Das ist aber äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Dann muss die Chroma auch noch in der Nähe sein, denn dafür durch halb Deutschland zu reisen.... wer bezahlt das? Der Reviewer selbst?


Zum Großteil werde ich die Anfahrt selbst zahlen (Göttingen -> Hamburg -> Göttingen), wenn ich Glück habe sponsort die Redaktion für die ich schreibe noch ein wenig. Insgesamt wirds für mich also teuer  Und genau das ist das Problem wenn man mit solchen Reviews beginnt: Kein Reviewer verfügt am Anfang über solche Kontakte um sowas in die Wege zu leiten, daher eignen sich beispielsweise Forentests anfangs hervorragend um viel Feedback zu bekommen und auch um einige Dinge auszuprobieren. Ich lerne beispielsweise immer noch bei jedem Netzteiltest dazu, auch wenn ich nicht über ein hochwertiges Equipment verfüge.



> Diesen Termin hast du vermutlich bei einem Netzteil-Hersteller. Der wird natürlich versuchen entsprechend Einfluss zu nehmen, ansonsten wäre es für ihn ja uninteressant.
> Du kannst dich diesem Einfluss natürlich entziehen, wirst dann vermutlich aber auch nicht mehr dort testen dürfen... Da brauchen wir uns doch nix vormachen.


Es gibt Hersteller bei denen man nicht persönlich testen darf, sondern nur deren vorgegebenes Programm nutzen darf. Da schickt man seine Netzteile hin und die machen das dann für einen. Sowas würde für mich nie infrage kommen, das habe ich aber auch im Vorfeld mit dem Hersteller so kommuniziert. Die Chroma die ich nutzen werde wurde mir von allen Seiten grade für Anfänger empfohlen, da diese manuell ist und man persönlich testen darf. Und ich darf auch Netzteile von anderen Herstellern testen, aus dem Grund habe ich auch schon eine bunte Mischung an Testmustern zusammen gestellt.


----------



## Gobbel (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



> Zwar verkaufe auch ich hin und wieder Samples,



Oben hast du erst mal sofort Abwehrhaltung eingenommen und gesagt das das alles "bullshit" ist. Genau das meinte ich mit mal auf den Boden kommen. 
Ich sehe viele User in den Foren, die offenbar meinen das alle anderen die mitlesen sau dumm sind und nicht schnallen was abgeht. 

Ich selbst hab schon mal eine Grafikkarte über ebay von einem Reviewer abgekauft. Hab ich durch Zufall gemerkt, weil die Karte ein anders farbenes PCB hatte.

Gerade als Forenreviewer steckt man doch sofort in dem Zwang drin. Man ist eher Unbedeutend und hat kaum Reichweite, man braucht irgendwie Geld für sein "Hobby", und das bekommst man nur über den Verkauf von Samples. Eigentlich wird man eh nur dazu genutzt um "Marketing Reports" zu füllen. Gerade bei Netzteilen scheint mir das sogar extrem so zu sein. Eigentlich macht es nämlich überhaupt kein Sinn, ein Netzteil von einem Forenuser testen zu lassen. Das ist so ziemlich das letzte Produkt, das ein "normalo" aus einem Forum testen kann.

Ich will gar nicht wissen wie viele "Forenreviews/Posts" gerade bei Netzteilen von irgendeiner PR-Agentur oder einem Angestellten des Herstellers selbst stammen xD

Und genau weil das so ist, ließt man auch so unglaublich viel Müll und Marketing-Schrott in den Netzteil-Threads.



> wenn ich Glück habe sponsort die Redaktion für die ich schreibe noch ein wenig. .... Insgesamt wirds für mich also teuer



Das heißt du bezahlst noch dafür? Wenn du für die Redaktion schreibst, dann lass die auch alle deine Unkosten erstatten und fertig, oder mach es erst gar nicht.
Sei doch nicht so dumm und schenk denen noch deine Arbeit. Die lachen sich doch über dich schlapp!

Entweder die Artikel werden gelesen, dann verdient die Redaktion auch Geld damit, oder sie werden nicht gelesen, dann kannst du dir den ganzen Aufwand gleich sparen.
So einfach ist es doch am Ende.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



> Oben hast du erst mal sofort Abwehrhaltung eingenommen und gesagt das das alles "bullshit" ist. Genau das meinte ich mit mal auf den Boden kommen.


Es ist aber eben ein Unterschied ob man Produkte testet um damit Geld durch den Verkauf der Samples zu machen, oder ob man Produkte testet weil einem die Produkte interessieren. Würde es mir nur um das Geld gehen, würde ich wohl kaum fast ausschließlich Low-Cost Produkte testen, oder?  Wie gesagt, ich bin privat finanziell nicht so gut aufgestellt, als das ich mir alles leisten könnte und nicht weil ich mir etwas dazuverdienen möchte.



> Das heißt du bezahlst noch dafür? Wenn du für die Redaktion schreibst, dann lass die auch alle deine Unkosten erstatten und fertig, oder mach es erst gar nicht.
> Sei doch nicht so dumm und schenk denen noch deine Arbeit. Die lachen sich doch über dich schlapp!


Ich schreibe ja nicht für Redaktionen wie CB, hwluxx oder PCGH die sich sowas leisten können, ich schreibe auf einer kleineren Seite. Wie schon gesagt, für mich ist das ein Hobby, ich mache das gerne und nicht weil ich zwangsläufig damit Geld verdienen möchte. Würde ich sonst solche Reviews schreiben?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...netzteil-fuer-38-euro-kann-das-gut-gehen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-1-wie-viel-cpu-bekommt-man-fuer-30-euro.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...test-teil-1-die-kuehlzwerge-im-vergleich.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...test-teil-2-die-turmkuehler-im-vergleich.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...illig-vier-netzteile-bis-45-euro-im-test.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...itgliedern-im-test-teil-1-quiet-p7-1000w.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...nmitgliedern-im-test-teil-2-axp-750-watt.html

Oder würde ich mein Privateigentum sonst von jemand anderem zerpflücken lassen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...339537-review-bequiet-pure-power-l8-400w.html

Ganz bestimmt nicht. Es mag sein das es genug andere Leute gibt die Sachen aus Habgier testen, aber man sollte nicht jeden Reviewer über einen Kamm scheren


----------



## Gobbel (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

ich meinte dich auch nicht persönlich mit dem Verkaufen usw, sondern es war allgemein gesagt. 



> ich schreibe auf einer kleineren Seite.



Wenn du für eine kleinere Seite schreibst lasst dir deine Unkosten trotzdem vom Seitenbetreiber erstatten. Der profitiert doch davon, nicht du!
Ich red hier nicht vom Arbeit bezahlen sondern von Unkosten!

Aber mal back2topic

Die Diskussion über Kondensatoren, die ich auch massenhaft in deinen Artikeln jetzt gerade gesehen habe ist total überflüssig.

Vor allem auch bei billig Netzteilen die Qualität der Kondensatoren anzukreiden. Woher soll der günstige Preis beim Netzteil denn sonst kommen, wenn nicht von billigeren Komponenten? Und man kann nicht mal sagen, ob diese billigeren Komponenten denn auch wirklich so schlecht sind, das das Netzteil zum Beispiel nicht die Garantiezeit überlebt.

Das ist etwas so als ob man sich darüber beschwert das in einem billig Auto keine echten Ledersitze drin sind und die Wertigkeit im Innenraum nicht der einer Luxuskarre entspricht. 

Es macht vielleicht noch Sinn, bei einem günstigen Netzteil gute Kondensatoren lobend zu erwähnen, weil das außergewöhnlich ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Das stimmt schon, nur kam die Grundsatzdiskussion mit den Kondensatoren auch erst vor ein paar Tagen auf, vorher war das ganz normal günstige Caps zu flamen und ab Teapo aufwärts (Achtung, Ironie und altertümliche Denkweise!) zu loben. Bei mir hat in der Hinsicht ein Umdenken stattgefunden.

Was ich aber noch nicht verstehe ist, dass Kondensatoren jetzt völlig egal sind. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum ich in einem P6 aufgeplatzte Asia´X Kondensatoren und intakte Teapos finde (Das ist nur ein Beispiel!). Die Qualität macht eben doch etwas aus und weniger die Marke. Hinschauen sollte man daher schon noch, nur eben nicht automatisch drauf los schreiben wenn man mal eine CapXon-Armada vorfindet.


----------



## eXquisite (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Kondensatoren sind auch nicht völlig egal, sie sind eben nur ein paar kleine Bauteile in einem Netzteil und müssen daher nicht so heftig angekreidet werden.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Ich glaube das hat mit der Größe nichts zu tun  Wenn ein kleines Bauteil im Netzteil kaputt geht, dann ist das ganze Netzteil kaputt oder grillt wegen hoher Restwelligkeit die restlichen Komponenten im PC. Caps sind vielleicht klein, aber nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

*Kondensatoren aus Sicht der Entwickler:*
Jede Plattform der großen OEM wird als optimale Referenz für die angepeilte Leistungs- und Preisklasse entwickelt. Dabei werden exakt die Güteklassen und speziellen Varianten der Kondensatoren verbaut (HighRipple, Low Impedance, UltrLow ESR usw.), die am zweckmäßiigsten sind und in der Gesamtheit der Komponenten auch die angestrebte MTBF locker erreichen. Das Fabrikat selbst spielt eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Je nach Preisklasse wird erst einmal verbaut, was zweckmäßig und haltbar genug ist.

* Kondensatoren aus Sicht des Marketings:*
Wenn viele Anbieter eine gemeinsame Basis eines großen OEM nutzen, will man sich doch gern vom Rest abheben. Da die Reviewer / Kunden sich gern von Nippons und Firmennamen beindrucken lassen, schafft man sich damit einen vermeintlichen "Vorteil". Die Zweckmäßigkeit und der Nutzen stehen erst einmal hinten an. Immer schön oberflächlich bleiben, Haupsache Image schinden und Honigtöpfe für die einfacheren Reviewer aufstellen

*Kondensatoren aus Sicht der BWLer:*
Der BWLer bekommt jetzt ob der Idee des Marketings feuchte Augen und spitzt den Stift. Rücksprache mit Hersteller und den eigenen Leuten: _Cost-Down, Cost-Down, Cost-Down...   _
Variante 1: Nippons, aber geringere Güteklassen und sch..ß auf deren Werte und die Zweckmäßigkeit
Variante 2: Nippons, aber man spart an einer anderen Ecke um das Geld wieder reinzuholen

*Kondensatoren aus Sicht der (meisten) Reviewer:*
Fällt entweder darauf rein, was das Marketing so rumplärrt und lobt die  Mischung des Grauens in den Himmel, oder ganz selten, er durchschaut die Rosstäuscher-Tricks, dann versteht es der Durchschnittsleser aber nicht mehr. Denn der Leser will mundfertig nur ein Urteil: _Geil, so lala oder nö besser nicht._


Was ich damit sagen will:
WENN man weiß, in welcher Baugruppe es WORAUF ankommt, dann ist die Wahl nach Spezifikation und Güteklasse schon wichtig - aber eben auch nicht alles. Es ist ein Teil eines Reviews, nicht mehr - aber eben auch nicht weniger. Die Marke ist dann fast schon überflüssig, denn WENN der Hersteller zweckmäige Teile verbaut hat, dann schließt sich Crap automatisch aus. Nur erkennen muss man es. 

Aber - und jetzt wird es doch lustig - man muss auch die Zweckmäßigkeit schon hinterfragen. Wenn man z.B. in eines der langsameren Schaltnetzteile für eine 12V-Schiene mit 25A nur einen 4700er einbaut, dann mag die Restwelligkeit geradeso hinkommen. Allerdings ist dieser Elko auch recht langsam. Es geht, aber es ist nicht zweckmäßig. Besser wäre, bis 40A zwei 3300er parallel zu verbauen. Niedrigere Impedanz, schnellere Aufladung und besseres Rippelverhalten / Haltbarkeit. Zwei parallelgeschaltete Teapo versägen jeden einzelnen 4700er Rubicon mit Vergnügen, wenn der Typ stimmt. Und nun kommen wir zu den Lasten. Aktuelle Grafikkarten erzeugen Lastwechsel jenseits der 100 KHz. Wenn 2 oder 3 Spitzen zu häufig aufeinander folgen, sind die langsameren Elkos in so manchem der langsameren Schaltnetzteile noch nicht mal aufgeladen.

Und (selbst getestet): man nehme ein Netzteil mit und ohne Kabelmanagement (KM) des gleichen Herstellers und einer identischen Basis. Dazu eine fiese R9 290X mit einem möglichst preiswerten Boardpartner-Design. In den Fällen, wo das NT ohne KM schon wegen der Spitzen sporadisch abschaltet, läuft das Dingens mit KM lustig weiter. Auch wenn die Solids auf der KM-Platine ja eigentlich da sind, um Wechselwirkungen zwischen Output-Platine und Haupttrafo zu eleminieren - sie erledigen auch noch, wenn auch unbeabsichtigt, eine Glättung der Lastwechselspitzen (Spikes).

@Gobbel:
Dumm nur, dass man so etwas zwar bei einigen wenigen Anbietern begriffen hat, der übliche Reviewer aber nichts davon ahnt. Und selbst wenn: erkläre es mal dem unbedarften Leser eines Reviews. Da hast Du völlig Recht, denn die meisten wollen es gar nicht wissen, weil ihnen schon die Elektrotechnik Klasse 8 nicht ins Hirn wollte. Hier wären wir wieder beim Otto-Normalkonsumenten angelagt. Der will lediglich wissen: ja oder nein. 

Man braucht auch keine Chroma, um die gröbsten konstruktiven Fehler eines Netzteils zu erkennen. Nur muss man Platinen lesen und verstehen können. Womit man bei der Qualifikation angelangt wäre. Ich teste aus vielerlei Gründen keine Netzteile mehr. Die Aufenthalte bei mehreren großen OEM und Besuche von Safety-Labs, sowie der Entwicklungsabteilungen zeigen es immer wieder: es ist ein dreckiges Business, bei dem der Umlabeler/Anbieter fast immer genau das bekommt, was er dem OEM bereit ist zu zahlen. Und ich habe gemerkt, dass selbst mein fachliches Wissen für ein wirklich objektives Review doch recht schmalbandig ist und dass diese vielen Details am Ende eh keinen interessieren. CPUs, Grafikkarten und Gedöns machen einfach mehr Spaß, so ehrlich muss ich dann doch mal sein


----------



## _chiller_ (23. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Ok also halten wir fest: Caps kann man durchaus noch benennen, auch die Serien welche verbaut wurden. Für Laien sind das nur ein paar Zeichen die zusätzlich überflogen werden, echte Nerds können sich dann ihren Teil denken. Mit der Beurteilung der Caps werde ich aber in Zukunft aber vorsichtig sein.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



FormatC schrieb:


> Und (selbst getestet): man nehme ein Netzteil mit und ohne Kabelmanagement (KM) des gleichen Herstellers und einer identischen Basis. Dazu eine fiese R9 290X mit einem möglichst preiswerten Boardpartner-Design. In den Fällen, wo das NT ohne KM schon wegen der Spitzen sporadisch abschaltet, läuft das Dingens mit KM lustig weiter. Auch wenn die Solids auf der KM-Platine ja eigentlich da sind, um Wechselwirkungen zwischen Output-Platine und Haupttrafo zu eleminieren - sie erledigen auch noch, wenn auch unbeabsichtigt, eine Glättung der Lastwechselspitzen (Spikes).



Sehr interessant ... 

Ich glaube schon des öfteren mal gelesen zu haben, das sich KM zwecks den Übergangswiederständen schlechter auswirken soll, als bei Netzteilen ohne KM


----------



## Gast1666645802 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



> Ich glaube schon des öfteren mal gelesen zu haben, das sich KM zwecks  den Übergangswiederständen schlechter auswirken soll, als bei Netzteilen  ohne KM


Alles Voodoo. Ist wie mit den tollen Goldkabeln beim HiFi.

Ich habe mit einer HiRes-Infrarotkamera die PCI-Express-Anschlüsse über 30 Minuten lang bei zwei 8-Pin-Kabeln an einer gestressten R9 295X2 überwacht - nichts. Wären die Widerstände wirklich ein existentes Problem, hatte sich bei den dort fließenden Strömen pro Stecker locker größere Temperaturunterschiede ergeben. Das ist alles nur Geblubber. Klar, alte korrodierte Stecker und Buchsen, die jahrelang ungenutzt bleiben, können schon mal Patina ansetzen. Aber wer ein neues Netzteil anschließt und verkabelt, hat damit überhaupt keine Probleme.


----------



## FreezerX (24. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon des öfteren mal gelesen zu haben, das sich KM zwecks den Übergangswiederständen schlechter auswirken soll, als bei Netzteilen ohne KM


 
Ich habe bei Ecova mal die Wirkungsgrade von be quiet E9 Modellen Verglichen.
Bei 20% Auslastung ist das jeweilige KM-Netzteil um 0,2% bis 0,3% ineffizienter, bei 50% und 100% Last sind die Unterschiede quasi null, das E9-680W ist sogar ein mal 0,33% effizienter als das E9-700W (bei 100% Last). 

Im Mittel ist die Effizienz mit und ohne abnehmbare Kabel sehr ähnlich, die Abweichung der Mittelwerte liegt bei unter 0,1%. Natürlich sind Statistik und leicht unterschiedliche Lasten auch noch einzurechnen. 
Aber selbst 0,1% (falls die überhaupt der Realität entsprechen) wären bei 50% Auslastung des 600W Modells rund 0,3W Verlustleistung, quasi nichts.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

So schauts aus.

Da hat man Messungenauigkeiten + Bauelementetoleranzen und natürlich, da gehe ich jede Wette drauf ein, gibt es die gleichen Abweichungen sogar zwischen mehreren Exemplaren der gleichen Baureihe. Voodoo, wie immer


----------



## poiu (1. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

mal was ausgegraben

"Real fake Intel Chips" | Telepolis


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



poiu schrieb:


> mal was ausgegraben
> 
> "Real fake Intel Chips" | Telepolis



Schon krass was es alles gibt ... Genau aus diesem Grund wird mir etwas mulmig bei dem Aufdruck ... Made in China ...

Die Firmen müssen ja nicht mal wissen, dass sie da Plagiate einbauen


----------



## Adi1 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund wird mir etwas mulmig bei dem Aufdruck ... Made in China ...


 
 Da braucht Dir nicht mulmig werden, da wird unser Wohlstandsmüll seit Jahren zusammengefriemelt.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Das Problem ist eher das da zuviele Firmen auch mit dem Rotstift rumrennen und sich denke "ey wir müsen kosten sparen, wenn wir dort schon fertigen dann brauchen wir keine Techniker die kosten nur Geld" 

und schwupps hat keiner Ahnung was man da eigentlich bestellt


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Das Problem, was viele Herrschaften noch nicht gecheckt haben ist:

a) Chinesen haben keine Ehre
b) sie würden für Geld sogar ihre Mutter verkaufen.

Sprich: 
Du MUSST davon ausgehen, dass sie dich über den Tisch ziehen werden!
Entsprechend musst du die Verträge auch entsprechend verhandeln (die aber auch nicht unbedingt interessieren), vorallen musst aber jemanden dort hinstellen, der vor ort überprüft, ob das, was die Fabrik da abliefert auch dem entspricht, was du möchtest...


----------



## eXquisite (1. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



> b) sie würden für Geld sogar ihre Mutter verkaufen.





Stefan, für sowas mag ich dich 

Aber du hast recht, man sieht ja den Unterschied ziemlich stark, bei Thermaltake gurken da z.B. garantiert keine vor Ort rum.


----------



## ich111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem, was viele Herrschaften noch nicht gecheckt haben ist:
> 
> a) Chinesen haben keine Ehre
> b) sie würden für Geld sogar ihre Mutter verkaufen.


So würde ich das nicht formulieren. In der EU würde es genau so laufen, wenn da nicht nachkontrolliert wird ob Vorschriften eingehalten werden.


----------



## eXquisite (1. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



> In der EU würde es genau so laufen, wenn da nicht nachkontrolliert wird ob Vorschriften eingehalten werden.



In der EU wird nichts nachkontrolliert, Kissquiet hat Netzteile im Sortiment mit Zement in einem Gehäuse statt einer PFC.


----------



## ich111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Ich spreche nicht vom CE Kennzeichen, sondern von Plagiaten, Arbeitsschutz, Umweltbelastung... . Kannst ja mal probieren in der EU Plagiate herzustellen (sofern ein in der EU geltendes Patent vorliegt).


----------



## eXquisite (1. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Das will ich garnicht probieren


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



eXquisite schrieb:


> In der EU wird nichts nachkontrolliert, Kissquiet hat Netzteile im Sortiment mit Zement in einem Gehäuse statt einer PFC.


 
Das war Hantol.
Hantol PSU: Fake PFC Made of Cement | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Und trotzdem wird es auch hier praktiziert.

Chinesen haben durchaus eine Ehre. Aber Du musst Dir Achtung und Vertrauen erst einmal erarbeiten. Mit der Billig-Schiene und unpersönlichen Bestellung des gerade noch machbaren ist man dort eh unten durch. Chinesen sind im Gegenteil sehr empfindlich, was die Ehre betrifft. 

******* halt, wenn die Deutschen dort wie dumme Touristen auftreten und keinen Schimmer von Etikette haben. Das schreit direkt nach Bestrafung


----------



## Journeyman (2. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> a) Chinesen haben keine Ehre
> b) sie würden für Geld sogar ihre Mutter verkaufen.


Stefan, bleib' mal schön auf dem Boden. So einen Unfug (von dir) habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen... *fremdschämen* Mir kommt's so vor, als ob du persönlich dubiose Geschäfte mit irgendwelchen chinesischen Hinterhofbuden getrieben hast und wurdest am Ende (eventuell wegen Gier) "über den Tisch" gezogen...

Im Übrigen siehe Post von FormatC. Mehr brauche ich dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## FreezerX (4. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Solche Aussagen soll Stefan in Zukunft lassen. 

Dazu lesenswert:
StGB - Einzelnorm


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen soll Stefan in Zukunft lassen.
> 
> Dazu lesenswert:
> StGB - Einzelnorm



Übertreibs aber bitte nicht gleich


----------



## poiu (4. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Das ganze wird derbe offftopic

ja Stefan hat etwas arg übertrieben, bzw vielleicht  auch extrem schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

zum Thema

Wir sprechen hier von einer ganz anderen Mentalität, sieht mal wir verstehen uns doch schon kaum hier untereinander zB die aus dem (deutschen Ausland) Bayern, von Frankreich oder össiland spreche ich lieber gar nicht . da wundert man sich wohl nicht das die vom anderen Kontinent ganz anders Ticken?

Es sind halt Kulturerle Unterschiede, die muss man kennen / Wissen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



poiu schrieb:


> zum Thema
> 
> Wir sprechen hier von einer ganz anderen Mentalität, sieht mal wir verstehen uns doch schon kaum hier untereinander zB die aus dem (deutschen Ausland) Bayern, von Frankreich oder össiland spreche ich lieber gar nicht . da wundert man sich wohl nicht das die vom anderen Kontinent ganz anders Ticken?
> 
> Es sind halt Kulturerle Unterschiede, die muss man kennen / Wissen



Das iss aber eigentlich ebenfalls Off-Topic *hust* 

Es sei denn , schlechte Elkos sind schuld, dass wir so denken


----------



## poiu (4. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Ich glaub ja mnchmal das einige zu oft an netzteilen Schnüffeln


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*



poiu schrieb:


> Ich glaub ja mnchmal das einige zu oft an netzteilen Schnüffeln


 
 Ja, manche User machen aus der Beurteilung eines Caps eine Doktorarbeit.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung*

Wenn eine Platine im Entwicklungs- und Testzyklus Dinge wie den Environmental-, Shock- und HALT-Test, sowie die manuellen und automatisierten Stresstests (ATE) überstanden hat, dann SIND die Caps in Ordung. Es ist aber leider nicht selbstverständlich, dass ein Hersteller bei der Entwicklung diese Tests alle macht bzw. der Anbieter seinen Auftragsfertiger dazu beauftragt (und dafür bezahlt), da sie sehr viel zeit und damit Kohle kosten. Wenn diese Sachen alle erfolgreich absolviert wurden, ist es fast schon Wurst, was auf dem Cap draufsteht. 

Wenn man natürlich aus Geiz mistige OEM nutzt, die ein solches Equipment gar nicht haben, dann Gute Nacht Maria.


----------

